# anyone from Mossley/greenfield?



## DD (7 July 2016)

just wondering. Well'i'ole is up for sale, the old farmhouse and several parcels of land. I wish........................


----------



## HashRouge (7 July 2016)

I'm not a million miles away! I love those old Peak District farm houses, I'd love to own one!


----------



## lewis2015 (20 July 2016)

Ah yes, I'd heard this! If only, hey!


----------



## Honey08 (21 July 2016)

It's in three lots and up for quite a lot considering it's on a busy road and needs lots of work.


----------



## Honey08 (21 July 2016)

Sorry, five lots.  The auction is 26th July.


----------



## Honey08 (26 July 2016)

Did any of you go?  I'm just back.  It was very busy.  Dreadful auctioneer, but it was interesting and it all sold.  Will be interesting to see what happens now.


----------

